# Iowa Hunting



## sleeplessnights3 (Mar 2, 2005)

Had a pretty good day today. Me and a buddy got four ducks and a canadian. Not bad for this part of the state. We could have limited out on ringnecks, but weren't sure if they were scaup or not. Some ducks worked the decoys perfectly, some didn't even take a look. Saw gadwall, woody's, mallards, gw teal, bw teal, and the ringnecks. Also had a pair of honker's work and four snows take a look, but no dice. Did see several flocks of snow's also. Anybody else see'in much??


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

well went out tonight after school for an hour. i hunt along the missouri river but nothing really. only seen 1 flock of ducks puting boat out and had 20 or so ringnecks dive in and out of decoys.

getting depressed tho hoping all ducks don't just fly on by.

what does everyone think will there be ducks around here in iowa or is the season over allready after tomorrow 3-5 in. of snow :-?

thanks thomas


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

How late does the season on Canada's run in Iowa. I'm going down for thanksgiving and I think I can talk my way into a corn field.


----------



## sleeplessnights3 (Mar 2, 2005)

Closes Dec. 4 and opens again on Dec. 24 and runs till Jan. 2 for the north zone and Jan. 9 for the south zone. All local birds as of Tuesday morning but I think this storm is really going to bring them down.  

Good Luck
Joe


----------



## sleeplessnights3 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thomas, oh boy I think it is just getting started, Wed, Thurs, and Fri. should be great. Will post the results then.


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

yea but what about tell end of seasos.... is there going to be anything left for next couple weeks??

guys hunted all day today birds wouldn't finish on us 50 yards

gonna try and skip school tomorrow and hunt.

LETS GET SOME REPORTS HERE.

THOMAS


----------



## sleeplessnights3 (Mar 2, 2005)

Just got off the phone with a buddy, he went out this afternoon in the snow and wind and limited out on mallards and gadwall. Right when he was picking up, a pair of pintail worked his decoy's. Oh well thats how it goes. Sounds like the next couple days should be awesome. Anyone else hunt today?


----------



## sleeplessnights3 (Mar 2, 2005)

Not many ducks in the area as of Wed. the 23rd. Have seen a few migrating canadians. Sounds like the storms coming in for the weekend should push some more down from the north, fingers are crossed!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleeplessnights3 (Mar 2, 2005)

BIG push today!!!!! Lots of snow geese flying last night in the snow and wind. Saw several flocks flying over work last night, white wings shining in the parking lot lights. Alot of people seeing large numbers of mallards movinb also. Look out MO. here they come!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleeplessnights3 (Mar 2, 2005)

Not all the honkers blew threw on Tues. I saw several hundred this morning just resting on the ice. A good day to be out and about. To bad the limit is only two!! Today was to easy. Wish there were more days like this to come.  Will check around again tomorrow morning. Oh yea, a few mallards mixed in too. Passed on them to get the honkers.


----------



## sleeplessnights3 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thursday Dec. 8th, my buddy called and wanted me to go hunt the river[boyer] and I couldn't go due to a sick kid. He called me when all said and done and he shot his limit of mallards!!! Said he saw a couple good flocks of 20 to 30, but could only get singles to finish in the decoys. Not bad for the last day of the 05' season. Especially with everything being frozen up. Just goes to show you that where ever theres open water, there will be birds. Bring on the late season honkers!!!


----------



## Escopeton (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey All:

Next year the family will be going to Iowa to visit my mother-in-law. I will be doing some deer hunting on the farm and some pheasant there, too. I am really pumped about that, there are some nice deer there. But, I was wondering if there is open/public areas to hunt ducks and/or geese around Cedar Rapids? I know my mother-in-law wants to see the kids much more than I, and I can use the excuse to go out in the field.

Or, if I can hitch along with someone hunting geese I can trade a Blue Grouse hunt for it, or a couple of goose hunting days for a guided fly fishing trip on a cutthroat stream, or...

Thanks, Thomas.


----------



## sleeplessnights3 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thomas, sorry i can't help you out, i'm in a differant part of the state. I'm sure there has to be a web site that lists all the public lands. Anyway your going to see what this great state has to offer!!!! Good Luck.


----------

